# ارجو المساعدة من اصحاب الخبرة



## sma homs (27 يناير 2014)

انا صنعت شامبو بالمقادير التالية :
1 كغ تكسابون 
200 غ كمبرلان kd
200 غ تقصيبة (صدفة)
140 غ زيت بلسم 
عملت محلول 40 غ حمض ستريك في 500 غ ماء وتم تعديل ال ph بواسطة 150 غ من هذا المحلول
حتى اصبح ال ph 5.5 
250 غ ملح
لون + عطر

الكمية 10 ليتر

المشكلة أن رغوة الشامبو قليلة نوعا ما + الشامبو يسبب حرقة على الجلد 

ارجو النصيحة


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (27 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه للرغوه ممكن تزوديها بانك تزودى التكسابون شويه مع ماده اخرى تسمعى البيتايين او ال bp4 , بالنسبة لحرقان الشامبو ممكن يكون بسببين ياما الملح الى انتى حطاه مدبش كويس فى الشامبو وبالتالى بيفضل موجود على البشره وبيسبب الحرقان ده ياما انتى مظبطيش البى إتش كويس .


----------



## sma homs (27 يناير 2014)

طيب التكسابون ممكن يسبب حرقة ؟؟ وPh 5.5 بتسبب حرقة ؟ وشو ممكن الاستعاضة عن الملح للحصول على قوام الشامبو ؟


----------



## sma homs (27 يناير 2014)

طيب اديش النسبة المئوية للبيتائين اللازم اضافته ؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (21 فبراير 2014)

رجاء ملاحظة التالى -1 المنظفات لايتم تصنعها الا وفقا للمواصفات القياسيه 2- منظفات الجسم - التجميل - مثل الشامبو الخ لا يتم تصنيعه الا بالمواصفات القياسيه او فرميولا مشتراه بالاضافه الى موافقة وزارة الصناعه لخطورة هذه المنتجات على الصحه اذا ماتم التعامل معها باستسهال - ما اقرأه فى الموقع من تبادل الوصفات بسهوله شديده وطريقة تصنيعها يجعلنى عاجز عن كتابة التعبير المناسب


----------



## wael_QWE (20 يونيو 2016)

بالتوفيق


----------

